

Is there a market for Cloud-based Multimedia Messaging System? - builder_lol

We have a cloud-based multimedia messaging system.   We would appreciate all feedback regarding the potential market.<p>The messaging back-end is an in-house proprietary solution.  However, the system was designed from the start to make it easy to integrate with other messaging technologies such as email, other IM systems, SMS, etc.<p>We currently have APIs for Javascript, iOS, Android, Java.  We can add APIs for other languages if there is an interest.<p>Thanks...
======
builder_lol
Just want to add that our messaging system was built to support a service
where users and businesses can discover / chat / exchange services (sell, buy,
ads, etc) based on their location.

We are contemplating offering the messaging portion as its own stand-alone
service and would appreciate all feedback.

